# Setzen von FormBorderStyle gibt Error zurück: Is a type but it's used as a variable



## DerAskTyp (21. Januar 2017)

Hallo ich versuche gerade einen Full-Screen bei meiner WPF zu machen.

Code:  System.Windows.Forms.FormBorderStyle = System.Windows.Forms.FormBorderStyle.None;

Da bekomme ich den Fehler: FormBorderStyle is a type but it's used as a variable.
Wenn ich ohne System.Win.... mach verlangt C# das ich System.Windows.Forms vor BorderStyle hin schreibe.


----------



## Spyke (23. Januar 2017)

so wie du das angibst
System.Windows.Forms.FormBorderStyle
ist es blos der verweis auf das Enum FormBorderStyle

du musst das Formular angeben bei welchem du den Style ändern willst

_meineForm.FormBorderStyle = System.Windows.Forms.FormBorderStyle.None;_
(oder, wenn du dich innerhalb deines Formulars befindest _this.FormBorderStyle = System.Windows.Forms.FormBorderStyle.None_)


----------



## Tech-Essen (26. März 2018)

Dein Code ist nicht für WPF! Benutze dies hier:


```
private void Form1_Shown(object sender, EventArgs e)
{
          this.WindowState = System.Windows.Forms.FormWindowState.Maximized;
}
```


----------

